# Pocket watch Questions



## gerrad2740 (May 4, 2012)

When I moved into my current home we found an old pocket watch in the garage left with all sorts of other bits and bobs. It was in with a load of military buttons/cap badges. I suspect this is stuff from World War One but know nothing about pocket watches. It was pretty grubby and I don't have a key to wind it. Gave it a bit of a light rub with some bras so to get the worst of the grime off. Looks to be a silver case ; has some hallmarks and seems to have been made in Bolton. A bit of enamel has chipped off the dial but that aside it seems to be intact. Thought it might be interesting to try and get repaired? I've never owned a pocket watch .Anybody know anything about this type of watch and when it may date from?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

gerrad2740 said:


> Anybody know anything about this type of watch and when it may date from?


 Thomas Fattorini was in business in Caroline Square, Skipton in the early 1900s. The family had a history in the jewellery trade, history is online in several places, e.g. http://www.silvercollection.it/ENGLAFATTORINI.html

Your watch case has a London import mark used from 1906 and I think the M mark is for 1907. The "G.D" looks like Dimier Bothers & Co Ltd, a watch importer of Atlantic House, Holborn Viaduct, London. "TFS" I guess is Thomas Fattorini & Son.

"The Trusty Non-Magnetic Lever" comes up several times in a Google search, mostly in salerooms and always a T. Fattorini watch.

I'll ask @Karrusel for a second opinion on the hallmarks, also it would be interesting to see the movement under the cover (last picture), but I'm not sure how to remove that safely.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

No need for my opinion Sir, you have pretty well nailed it!

George Charles Dimier (*G.D) *was indeed the case maker.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show ! I should mention, Brasso is an abracive. with 2 different formulas. one for US and another for UK. try "silver polish". vin


----------



## gerrad2740 (May 4, 2012)

Fascinating stuff. Thanks for the replies. I guess 1907 would fit with it being with some World War One bits. I'll have a look on the internet as you suggest. Not sure how to get a peek at the movement yet but think I will buy a set of keys to see if it still works


----------



## gerrad2740 (May 4, 2012)

So the dust cover simply lifts off revealing this


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

So that's a 3/4 plate movement, but I don't think it gets us very much further.

Incidentally, the Fattorini business is still going and their website has a history, with a picture of your man Thomas.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This is a swiss movement, but in most cases - impossible to determine the manufacturer. Everything is in place, only the hairspring seems to be bent. And, of course, balance staff can be broken.


----------



## gerrad2740 (May 4, 2012)

nevenbekriev said:


> This is a swiss movement, but in most cases - impossible to determine the manufacturer. Everything is in place, only the hairspring seems to be bent. And, of course, balance staff can be broken.


 Amazed you can tell as much as that from my rubbish pic! Ordered some keys so will see if I can persuade it to work.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

I a sorry, I am pritty sure that it will not work.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a shame about the dial. Even in the unlikely event the watch works it would be prudent to get it serviced, but I doubt if there will be anything that can be done about the dial.


----------

